# How long for otocinclus eggs to hatch?



## ohiobr (Jan 26, 2011)

mods please delete.

...didn't notice the catfish section before i started this thread. I'll stick with the thread in there.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,Fulgrim looks excited for sure.

I have read that cories will place their eggs on glass so it very easily could be cory eggs as well.Couldnt tell you how long before hatching though.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

How do I know a female cory? I got 4 (2 emerald and 2 panda)but looks to me they all are males.


----------



## dragonmoon (Aug 27, 2011)

If theyre on the glass it sounds more like Corys breeding theres not many recorded cases of otos breeding and from an article on Planet catfish doesnt sound like Oto eggs Otocinclus - ''Little Monkeys'' in the planted aquarium • Catfishology • Shane's World • PlanetCatfish Generally in a pair of corys the female is bigger than the male ( a couple of species are an exception) youll notice if theyre a pair because theyll chase each other all around the tank... ive usually only seen that in male/female pairs not same sex


----------

